# Icone noir



## zinx (22 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour, Je veux synchroniser des apps que j ai sur mon mac et les installer sur mon ipad air. Tout s'installe tres bien mais l icone reste noir et ne se lance pas. A quoi cela est du ? 
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## cillab (23 Juillet 2014)

bonjour 
les applis de l'imac son spécifiques tu ne peut pas les installer sur ton ipad


----------

